# Benalmadena/Torremolinos



## karen&Andy (Mar 3, 2011)

Good Morning.
Does any body live in or around Benalmadena/Torrmolinos area.
If so please would you be so kind as to give us some information regarding property prices and if there are any static caravan parks which you can live on all year round.
Thank you


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

karen&Andy said:


> Good Morning.
> Does any body live in or around Benalmadena/Torrmolinos area.
> If so please would you be so kind as to give us some information regarding property prices and if there are any static caravan parks which you can live on all year round.
> Thank you


Hi there I think jojo the moderator lives in that area


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes I live in Benalmadena, but all I can say about house prices is that they tend to be higher than property inland, altho the market is pretty stagnant here, so maybe prices will fall still further. There are some holiday caravan parks around, but I dont know them. I think theres one east of Torremolinos, in a place called "Los Alomos". Thats about the extent of my knowledge I'm afraid. I know of a static caravan park up in Alhaurin de la Torre (about 20 mins north of Torremolinos), Monte parc I think its called... There are one or two others who post on here who know this area better than me.

Have you tried taking a look on googlemaps or google earth to see if you can see any???

Jo xxx

Jo xxx


----------



## karen&Andy (Mar 3, 2011)

jojo said:


> Yes I live in Benalmadena, but all I can say about house prices is that they tend to be higher than property inland, altho the market is pretty stagnant here, so maybe prices will fall still further. There are some holiday caravan parks around, but I dont know them. I think theres one east of Torremolinos, in a place called "Los Alomos". Thats about the extent of my knowledge I'm afraid. I know of a static caravan park up in Alhaurin de la Torre (about 20 mins north of Torremolinos), Monte parc I think its called... There are one or two others who post on here who know this area better than me.
> 
> Have you tried taking a look on googlemaps or google earth to see if you can see any???
> 
> ...




Thank you :clap2:


----------

